# Hunting/Flushing/Retrieving GSD's???



## nhstadt (Aug 20, 2012)

Hey been looking around on here since I got Max from the Rescue about 4 months ago, great site, been very helpful getting him adjusted to his new home. Now on to my question....

Anyone ever know of a GSD that hunts? Had a buddy tell me it "simply could not be done" I feel the need to prove him wrong. Max is very intelligent, picks most things up within 5-10 repetitions (if he doesn't figure it out himself when I'm not looking, i.e. opening peanut butter jars, tupperware containers, etc), and has a pretty high prey drive, fetches pretty well, likes to smell EVERYTHING and is always chasing critters and birds outside. not wanting to turn him into a pointer or even a GREAT retriever/flusher, just wanna see what he is capable of/prove my buddy wrong. would be mostly dove and upland birds. Anyways, anyone have a tips or know of any successful GSD retrievers? Pretty sure Max is capable of just about anything I can reasonably ask a dog to do, and this is pretty reasonable I think.... Thanks.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

WOW, that's a great question. You'd think someone was hunting their GSD.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

historically there are accounts of gsd hunting wild boar . GSD used in protection of the flock against boar, bear, wild canid. It was never a primary use though.
I had a dog that was used on a golf course and on a small regional air strip to chase away birds particularly the larger Canada Geese. This dog was owned by a professional falconer . The dog , man, and his birds of prey were the feature of many fairs, demos , and school visits.
Another one "Allycia" (UD) who just passed away days shy of her 15th birthday was owned by a competitive field trial person . I have pictures of Allycia performing - she took to retrieving birds as if it was natural to her , doing as well as some of the labs.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I would suggest looking for a 'retriever' type club in your area, speak to them and maybe they can point you to someone who can help train !!


----------



## nhstadt (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks. We have started some basic retrieving with scented bumpers/plastic training birds, he really seems to enjoy it. Been trying to find him a "job" since I got him, think this may be it.


----------



## likatiger (Jul 14, 2012)

I am starting to train smudge in tracking for deer on the chance that I shoot one and it gets out of sight as I hate to think that I was not able to finish the animal off or it gets into thick scrub and goes to waste


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Well our search dogs *hunt* (for people) and the stakes are pretty darned high if they miss their quarry, unlike a hunting dog where it is all recreational (at least in today's society)

Actually I was working a little air scent dog and being followed by someone who hunted with bird dogs and she said...."why that's how OUR dogs work" ..I think they all have the instinctive hardwiring but a bird dog is genetically keyed into birds and has a soft mouth etc. 

My little female GSD, Cyra would freeze and point just like a pointer -- problem is-- she would then proceed to the next phase of the hunt sequence - which is the chase. [had to fix that]


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

if i wanted my dog to hunt birds i would have him
trained by someone that trains hunting dogs. with
the proper training i think your dog will hunt with the 
best of them.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I bet the hardest thing would be the soft mouth. My dogs always like to CRUSH and squeeze whatever they are carrying.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

There was an article not too long ago (maybe 6 months?) online about a guy who successfully hunted ducks with his GSD - I think the dog was black, not that it matters! But I can't seem to find it


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

GUN DOG SUPPLY: Hunting Dog Training Collars & Supplies for Retrievers & Bird Dogs. plenty of DVDs for training. I hunt test my goldens and labs. This is where I buy equipment


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

I plan to train my next pup to retrieve birds, I see no reason why they can't learn it, and be better than a lab (my boyfriend has wanted a lab all his life lol). Gsds typically love to retrieve, have amazing scent capabilities, very good watching and taking direction skills, are good swimmers and can handle cold weather. What's more to want in a bird dog? Except the soft mouth, hence why you should start with a pup. 
Find some good bird dog training info and tools and go for it


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

GSDs definitely don't have a soft mouth. You can train them to point and track but its almost impossible to get the bird/squirrel back without it being crunched. I've worked with Freyja hoping that she would learn to retrieve birds since she carries the cats around the house without harming them, but she still has to crunch the game upon retrieval. Good luck.


----------



## JustJim (Sep 6, 2010)

Out of curiosity, I tried a bit (I just wasn't going to admit it, because I didn't want folks here to think I'm crazy). I don't know if she'd ever be a better hunting dog than a good lab, but she can outrun--or jump over--most labs trying to be first to a dove. 

Z will retrieve. As folks have said, very hard mouthed, but that isn't a constant--she can bring me my cell phone without damaging it, so I suppose with enough work she could learn to be softer-mouthed on birds.

I sent her through some tall grass in hopes of flushing a pheasant. She found one but basically herded it back to me. Then she got mad because I was laughing so hard . . . . 

She tracks well enough she could probably follow-up on a wounded animal once she got the idea of what she was looking for. 

Definitely get an orange vest for the dog, especially if you've got a sable. Folks aren't used to seeing a GSD in the field, and we wouldn't want to hear of any accidents.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Your last post cracked me up. 

Personally, I think you can train your GSD to do pretty much anything. Whether or not it will EXCEL at it is a whole new ball game. 

HUNT? Why not? All dogs want to hunt / chase, etc. It's what they do with it when they actually catch it!

Flush out? Again, something that could be taught ... retrieve? In one piece ... well someone on here (I think it was hunterisgreat) posted a pick of the dog holding a raw hamburger in his mouth ... so the dog can be taught to have a soft bite LOL at least for 10 seconds!

Good luck!


----------



## Gabby117 (Jan 13, 2014)

Gabby, is a great flusher and retriever she was learned as a pup I use very simple commands. She was trained with live pigeons that we caught under bridges and then staked them down in a field with all kinds of natural bushes, trees, and fields. She is not at all gun shy she will set with me at a range but I did get her a set of dog ear protection for the range, not the field.


----------

